# Ukrainian smoked cheese - brine?



## doughboysigep (Mar 14, 2019)

I had some Ukrainian smoked cheese the other day - after a Google search, I think it was a braided string cheese, and, after another search, I think it was Chechil.  It was phenomenal!!  I was amazed by the saltiness of the cheese.  The cheese, salt, smoke combo was great.  Looking at a site for Chechil, it appears that the cheese comes salty.  At first I thought it must be brined, but not sure how it gets salty. 

What do folks think about using a salt brine on cheese prior to smoking??  I found someone who soaks cheese in cheese cloth then smokes and thinking about trying it.

If you get a chance to have some Chechil, I highly recommend it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 14, 2019)

Fresh Mozzarella is very bland until it gets a swim in Brine. I'm not sure how long but it gives you another place to look...JJ


----------

